# Grand Duos in up on the Website



## melliquor (Mar 5, 2009)

Did anybody know we were getting it this month?  Complety wasn't expecting it.

Now... i need to go to Mac and check these out.  Do you know what you are getting?


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 5, 2009)

I think just moon river, and it's partly because of the name


----------



## melliquor (Mar 5, 2009)

I am liking the look of Intenso, Grand Duo, Love Rock, & Moon River.  I can't get all of them though... going to cut it down to 2 or if I decide not to get Tippy then 3.


----------



## shmooby (Mar 5, 2009)

I really like the look of moon river and love rock... dont know whether to go to a counter and check them out or just order them online... They look so pretty


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm so in love with tippy and fun and games so I don't think i'm going to get anything from this collection.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 5, 2009)

I was expecting them to be added the same day as Hello Kitty and that was correct. I've got Moon River and Intenso currently in my bag! Moon River just looks so beautiful and I fancy something a little different so I figured Intenso will fill in that gap in my collection, I don't have a lot of blushes that are of a redder shade.

I would go to my counter and check them out but by the time I get there, they may be sold out (tiny counter, very limited stock!) and at the moment online ordering just seems so much easier.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to pass on this collection. The blushes look pretty, but since I don't seem to suit many shades, I'm going to stick with what I've already got. March is an expensive month for me with birthdays, mother's day etc. anyway so I don't have much cash left for something I'd not get much use from.


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 23, 2009)

When are these going to be available in stores? I went to the Kensington store last Wednesday and I didn't see them there.


----------



## amber_j (Mar 23, 2009)

I have 4 on my 'to swatch' list - Grand Duo, Intenso, Light Over Dark, Hot Planet. But I'll probably skip the collection and save my money for my holiday next month.


----------



## Poison_Girl (Mar 24, 2009)

I got moon river at the weekend from the MAC counter in Fenwicks in Canterbury. Was not expecting to see them there, but completely fell in love with moon river and had to buy it!


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 24, 2009)

I Love moon river!!! its like nars orgasm but more frosty glowy xx


----------

